# Mom of a budding horsewoman!



## delorey1 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi,

I am a very newbie. I have been around horses, basically all my life, my parents have always owned horses, but I never really took an interest in them, until, along came my oldest daughter. She is now 8 and has been given a loving 4 year old mare by her grandmother. The horse is AQHA registered, by the name of Daisy Angel Poco, my daughter was almost 4 when she named the horse, and my mom wrote down the name she said and registered it as such, so it may not be a traditional horse name, but it is a loving name!  My daughter is now getting old enough to enjoy western shows and wants to compete in barrel racing and thus here I am. Learning to take care of and train both horse and rider and boy is there alot of information to take in. This community seems to really take in newbies and i appreciate it. Look forward to getting to know all of you and hope to post pics soon of my daughter on her horse, just need to get good ones that are clear. It seems all of the ones I take come out blurry, it maybe my nerves, HA HA HA. I must say it makes me a little nervous to see a little girl that is about 42 lbs on a horse that is over 1,000 lbs, I know all the dangers and know they can come true but I try not to be overly protective, got to watch them fly right?... But this horse loves her and she loves it, and I love them both for it. She has been with the horse since it hit the ground, and was sitting on it bear back before the horse turned two, I would fuss so bad at her, if we looked away for a minute the two of them had found a way to get together. This horse is so gentle, I am afraid I will not find one like her again for my youngest when she gets old enough she is 2 years old and already wanting to ride the horse everytime I turn around, she even says I want to be like sissy mommie, when I wont let her... well enough about me, as you can tell i am a talker and you will be hearing more from me soon I am sure, so i will let you learn a little at a time. And no, my hubby is not a horse person, very very afraid of them, we are working on that too!


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

Well we are all glad you are here! Please feel free to ask questions, and if maybe private message me or anyone and we will be happy to answer any question you might have. 

Glad to meet another horse lover 8) 

Nice to meet you,
Brandon


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum!  

I'm a mum of a budding horsewoman too! My daughter is five, and she's had Willow since she was three. Scares me half to death watching them both jump! I'm glad your daughter has a great bond with her pony, they are hard to come by, and when they have one theres nothing on earth quite like it. :wink:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey!
Welcome to the HF!
I hope you have a great time posting and reading. It's a wonderful site...


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you!


----------

